# Japanese Company unveils...13 ft Mecha suits



## mameks (Jul 30, 2012)

They have a kinect UI inside for the pilot as well as BB gattling guns 
[yt]8xxEfA_orUw[/yt]
[yt]2iZ0WuNvHr8[/yt]




Source


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd buy it if it's road legal.

Also if I can mount some type of heavy weaponry on it.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 30, 2012)

It's pretty cool, although it's one hell of a sadistic robot. xP


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't know wether to be really excited, or really scared O.o


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Can I mount Gauss Rifles?


----------



## reshx (Jul 30, 2012)

wow


----------



## syko5150 (Jul 30, 2012)

Wtf...The gatling gun fires when the pilot smiles? What happened to good old fashion triggers?


----------



## Gahars (Jul 30, 2012)

$1.35 million dollars and a cup holder *isn't* included.

But where am I supposed to place my Big Gulp while I slaughter my enemies? Where, I ask you, where?


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Does the suit come with Nuclear batteries or a very long extension cable?


----------



## reshx (Jul 30, 2012)

controller batteries


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone have $1.35 Million I could borrow?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 30, 2012)

It's official, the Japanese are crazy.


But I really want one of these. Just to ride it on the highway alongside other cars like a BAMF.


----------



## nando (Jul 30, 2012)

she clearly says that the model is 001, yet the robot they show has the number 01 on it's arm. is she demoing a fake?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 31, 2012)

soulx said:


> It's official, the Japanese are crazy.
> 
> 
> But I really want one of these. Just to ride it on the highway alongside other cars like a BAMF.


It'd be handy, you know when the cars behind you keep beeping and annoying you for no reason? With this baby you could shut them up just by pointing the gun at them, they won't bother you any further.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 31, 2012)

No armour plating and no conventional firearms. I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 31, 2012)

Gahars said:


> $1.35 million dollars and a cup holder *isn't* included.
> 
> But where am I supposed to place my Big Gulp while I slaughter my enemies? Where, I ask you, where?



Is not the blood of your enemies enough to slake your thirst? lol


----------



## Janthran (Jul 31, 2012)

Once it can fly..
And once I have millions of dollars..


----------



## reshx (Jul 31, 2012)

they could put AI into those things and make transformers


----------



## frogboy (Jul 31, 2012)

Smiling will *never* be the same.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 31, 2012)

.   .   .   ...And so, it begins. 

lol its pretty cool. Now when they start making Transformers, THAT'S when we should start being scared.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 31, 2012)

Awesome publicity stunt! Can I have one?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 31, 2012)

I guess its made for riot control and not much else


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 31, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Can I mount Gauss Rifles?



Two Light Gauss Rifles with extra ammunition, two racks of Clan LRM 20's and two ER Large Lasers for me pl0x!


----------



## dickfour (Jul 31, 2012)

This thing looks like a cheap theme park display. Look how slow it is. You'd think for that kind of money the thing would be a little more nimble


----------



## ferofax (Jul 31, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> No armour plating and no conventional firearms. I think I'll pass on this one.


You require advanced Ninja Moves to pilot it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2012)

Mommy I don't want a pony anymore; I want a mech!


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, that smiling thing is weird. This is my overall expression of it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll just buy one of these once I rob a bank and add the firearms, lasers, and cupholder(with straws, of course) myself. I'll be adding them all to my robots anyway for my plans to destroy the world for the future


----------



## batista1995 (Jul 31, 2012)

This is just a preview of gundam in the future


----------



## Lastly (Jul 31, 2012)

Mecha!? Kinect-like movements? Touch-screens!? Oh boy, and I thought Xenoblade was a fictional story. Here they come; Mecha of today, mechons of the future.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 31, 2012)

[yt]orhOvbfyyJw[/yt]


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 31, 2012)

holy shit $100 for a drink holder?!?!


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 31, 2012)

I think I'll wait for the inevitable revision 

Also, does the price include that girl?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 31, 2012)

What happens if someone wearing a Joker costume pilots this?


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 31, 2012)

epic man, this is the beginning, its gonna get much weirder from here on xd


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 31, 2012)

now to make mega XLR


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 31, 2012)

dickfour said:


> This thing looks like a cheap theme park display. Look how slow it is. You'd think for that kind of money the thing would be a little more nimble


I thought the same. It looks really cheap, slow and as if the OS and hardware it is running on is from 20 years ago.

Great idea. Poor execution.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 31, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> dickfour said:
> 
> 
> > This thing looks like a cheap theme park display. Look how slow it is. You'd think for that kind of money the thing would be a little more nimble
> ...


You know they got a more dangerous one hidden somewhere.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 31, 2012)

Only two words can describe this. FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2012)

Why do I have to put up with boring old UK when japanese people are parading around in iron man suits? :/
edit: 


Am I the only one that sees the likeness? Boy are we in for a helluva time


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 31, 2012)

I wanted one, then I realized I couldn't pay for one...
Then this came to mind






I guess that could work if I upgrade the weapons system


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 31, 2012)

This can't be real... 12000 USD just for a leather seat upgrade? Not to mention the technology can't possibly be advanced enough that it should cost more than a car.
If it is real then I can almost guarantee not a single person will buy one, because it's a 1.3 million toy.


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 1, 2012)

The Real Jdbye said:


> This can't be real... 12000 USD just for a leather seat upgrade? Not to mention the technology can't possibly be advanced enough that it should cost more than a car.
> If it is real then I can almost guarantee not a single person will buy one, because it's a 1.3 million toy.


Actually, I'm sure a lot of people will buy them... Most of the rich people like to get expensive stuff like this, and truth be told, if I was a millionaire and could waste a million at will, I'd get one. =3


----------



## Mike19 (Aug 1, 2012)

Kuratas today, Gundam tommorow.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 2, 2012)

It's my 25th birthday two weeks Saturday...hint hint.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 5, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> The Real Jdbye said:
> 
> 
> > This can't be real... 12000 USD just for a leather seat upgrade? Not to mention the technology can't possibly be advanced enough that it should cost more than a car.
> ...


There are plenty of cooler things you can get for a million. If you had a million to waste you could get something custom made exactly like you wanted it and own something no one else has, instead of buying something that's mass produced.


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 5, 2012)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > The Real Jdbye said:
> ...


These mechas are custom made tho... Didn't you read what they were talking about?

For example, here's one custom made to my tastes.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 19, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> The Real Jdbye said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


----------

